# Molting



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

Do pigeons molt and if so how often?..I have many pigeons with a ring of feathers missing from around their necks and at the toips of their heads. At first I thought that the elders were starting to pick on some of the younger pigeons, but the elders are experiencing this too. Maybe the younger ones are fighting back....hmmmm...or does this sound like anything else yall have heard of?...Molting was my other thought, I know chickens do...wasnt sure about pigeons.


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes pigeons do molt, they molt about once a year but you can make them molt more than once a year.


----------



## Navigator (Jan 2, 2003)

They do moult, but normally it is earlier in the fall of the year. The amount of light as well as temperature controls the moult. However, sickness can also have a dramatic impact on the moult. I wouldn't know why your old birds are doing it now, but it is not uncommon for youngster that hatched out in August or September to do it at this time of year. Whatever the cause, it is not good for them to be moulting now since it is the coldest time of year and could stress them to the limits thus causing illness. Good luck and keep them warm.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I had the same situation with my pigeons latr last year. Some of the hens were missing rings of feathers around their necks and on their heads. 

My problem was not enough nesting space. Because of also having parrots, I had some cages that were not being used. I took the bottoms off the cages and pulled the grate out but left the tray. I put bedding in the cage bottom and placed them in normal nesting areas and it worked. Their feathers all grew back and all was well in the loft/coop once again. 

Once spring comes then we will add more nests but this served the purpose. I didn't let the eggs hatch though. I replaced the eggs with fake ones!









Christina


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I don't know anything about the subject but I had to comment because it seems very weird to me that they would moult like that during the coldest season. 

Julie :-(


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Standard complete moult is is late summer to early fall. Pigeons moult all year a little at a time. young moult out of baby feather with age to. You should notice pin feathers at moulting site. Some times mites lice cause a problem. Holes in feathers is a good indicater. look under the wing area you should see small mites or lice. dusting them with a poultry dust or seven gfarden dust wuill take care of this. Heated conditions will throw them into to a moult more often also. If its a dusting need dust under wings back neck and tail working the powder in. They also have a bath solution that helps. Birds should be checked and dusted any time you notice lice or mites. As long as wild birds exsist prevention is the tool. And also to high of a protien diet will effect feather condition. Some but not many birds will get feather rot. Have not seen this very often. So this is not probably the case.Let us knoe what you have deturmined.


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm going in today to take a closer look. Just was'nt sure about the molting. I really hope it's not molting because it is super cold here. It was 3 degress, -20 degrees with wind chill last night, and now it is 14. But it is just around the neck where the feathers are missing, some have shaggy looks to them also. I thought about parasites then i thought it was too cold. Yet even with the cold weather the ticks havent dies off, so maybe the mites can survive too. Was'nt sure if there was some sort of fungus or something they could have or if it is just fighting. There are two adjoining lofts, and they are divided by a concrete wall, but share a drain. There is a peice of wood by the drain to keep the pigeons seperated. One side was show flyers ranging from 2-6yrs old. The others side was youngsters ranging from 3-8mos old, with 4 adults to help train them. The barrier came down and they all got mixed up, so I wasnt sure if it was the introduction of the new birds or what. They are holding their own, but like i said i will know more later. Thanks for the help! 
Amber


----------

